# DIMC - Just Been Accepted Class of 2016



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Whats up all, 

Ive just been accepted to Dow International Medical College... 

Would really appreciate it if some students of the college could please give me the inside info on the college. I could really use some help with this... 


thanks.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

i myself got accepted 3 months back .. need to know some info on the college


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Specific questions might encourage users to help you out.


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey are the admissions for mbbs open now for this session ??


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

the thing that amazed me the most was that I just applied last night and by 6am the next morning I got the admission notice.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been trying to send my tuition for like a month now, and have only been getting denied thusfar. Apparently it has to be a HUGE hassle to send money from the US to Pakistan.

How are you guys managing to get your money over there? I have been just getting stonewalled lately. I am on my 3rd attempt now and I really hope my money isn't just rerouted back into the US again.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Whiterabbit said:


> I have been trying to send my tuition for like a month now, and have only been getting denied thusfar. Apparently it has to be a HUGE hassle to send money from the US to Pakistan.
> 
> How are you guys managing to get your money over there? I have been just getting stonewalled lately. I am on my 3rd attempt now and I really hope my money isn't just rerouted back into the US again.




I assume your trying the wire transfer way.... if it doesent work your only other option is to go there personally or get someone you trust like a family member in the city to deposit it at the college in person. 

Other than that try calling the admission cell and report the issue to them.



ibrahim721 said:


> Hey are the admissions for mbbs open now for this session ??





yea buddy.

IM GONNA RIP THIS COLLEGE A NEW ONE! #cool


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can aby one tell me where to apply for DIMC. Online or what ?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

ibrahim721 said:


> Can aby one tell me where to apply for DIMC. Online or what ?




WELCOME TO DUHS


use the internet to your advantage buddy #grin


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> WELCOME TO DUHS
> 
> 
> use the internet to your advantage buddy #grin


Agreed. Most of the answers for "how to apply" are on the website. Just read the requirements, send in the required documents, and get accepted. I am just more curious about student life and the way the professors behave, which is something the DUHS site makes no effort to elaborate on. That is why I continue to lurk around medstudentz.

By the way, they FINALLY got my tuition. Now to resolve the hostel issues. Apparently I need to be there a week prior to the beginning of the semester to buy and be assigned a hostel room. Unfortunately I won't be there till after I finish taking my last SATII exam in October. So I need to somehow figure out a way to reserve my room before I actually land in Pakistan.


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey wussup all..i just recently got accepted for class of 2016...quick q how many guys are going to be in dorms? anyone on campus rite now, realistically how is the boys dorms? does anyone know what our schedule is going to look like for 1st year's m-sat? or m-f? we go from oct til when? does anyone know if we get time off in between semesters or how long summer break is? like when can i come back to states and for how long? is there a masjid on campus? sorry for so many q's, its just when i e-mail adm they don't answer any of my q's and im looking for actual student responses...thank you


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

This post is to answer some of the questions in the previous two posts.

*Rule # 1*: Don't believe everything the school administration tells you. A good 50 % of what the tell you is a fabrication. Always confirm facts with students in the senior batches. They either try to scare you or try to show you that things here are just as strict as in the U.S. but in reality its the complete opposite. The admin breaks its own rules.

*Rule #2:* Dont always believe what the students in the senior batch tell you. Make good friends and get advice from them or trusted people on this forum. Some will tell you things or give you bad advice to play with you since your a newbie. 

It took me almost all of first year to learn these two rules on my own. The faster you learn them the easier your life will be.

The tuition issue isnt a big deal. In fact, the smart thing would be to bring it with you when you start classes in the fall when your actually in the country rather then in advance just in case your plans change last minute. Just make up an excuse and feed it to the admin, they'll buy it. They want their money so they'll take it even if its a little late. I've been here for three years and I've never payed before the start of classes. I usually wait a week or two after classes begin. And dont worry about the late fee, technically they cant force you to pay before classes begin because the students from the other two campuses havent paid either. I just give them a bank check directly from my account.

You dont need to be on campus a week earlier to secure your dorm. Thats typical BS the school admin throws at you. You can be a month late and still get one. Students have been given a dorm months after the semester begins. However, you may not get to choose your roommate or which dorm your going to reside if your late but you can always switch later. 

The new dorm for the guys is actually pretty good. It just finished a month or two ago, furnished and they have AC's. Everything is brand new. You guys are lucky you didnt have to deal with the old ones. If you ever think your dorm is crap, go visit the old ones on top of the radiology building. You'll be grateful afterwards. 

Schedule is Monday through Saturday. 8:30-2:30. Your usually out earlier depending on the class and teacher. Very few classes actually stay that late.

Each semester is 4-5 months, it depends on your exam schedule and study leave, etc.We've had 4 month semester and 5 month. There is no real timetable. (You can make that *Rule #3)*. We've had final exams change a week before they were about to start. Due to the political climate and "halaat" in Karachi there is no specific schedule and everything gets delayed. I've had to change my flights multiple times when I was going home because our semester was delayed. So get use to not knowing when your going home or what you plan on doing a few months from now.

One week off in between semesters and usually two months off at the end of the year. Unless you fail any of your exams and have to stay back to re-take them. Even the kids that fail end up going back for two months after their re-takes. Attendance isnt usually too big of a deal in the first two years since you dont have clinical's. 

And yeah there is a masjid on campus. Actually two of them but one is one the far side of campus where students dont usually go. The main masjid is less then a five minute walk from the boys dorms. I've seen kids praying inside the main building when they have class, some place on the 2nd floor, they have the prayer mats and everything.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

ok senior ranger, 

do tell me about the students, are they the kind that are here to become good citizens, represent there nations, and become doctors to save humanity or are they rich mommy daddy bachay, that came here to make trouble for everyone. Ive been to other medical colleges and ive seen foreigners selling drugs, attacking females, fighting, and generally animalistic behaviour. All the other BS about the college and hostel you should be able to handle since its pakistan and not america... and if you want to see disgusting hostels then visit the new colleges in the punjab. that will set you straight. anyway thats not what im concerned about. I just want to know, if i get out there am i going to have to end up throwing punches... and im not afraid to be honest, I have some good links all over pakistan. 

I just hope there are civilized people in this college with an admin that can control the ones that have a problem with rules.


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

hey us_medstudent, i really really appreciate the reply you literally answered all my question's in one shot! its just as a new student its like you don't know what to expect when you get there and you have no idea about stuff, you read random comments/posts by other people and your just so confused, i just needed someone real and an actual student to just be like alrite...this is how it REALLY is...thanx bro


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ If you want feedback from a current student, there's a girl who uses this site named Mashaal, She helps a lot of people with Dow questions, because she herself goes to DOW, you can PM her if you want. She's on this thread.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/3633-dimc-class-2016-a.html


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

wait so dow int doesn't want you ibcc score? i looked through their application form and did not see IBCC anywhere. am i wrong? or do you just send you grade 12 transcripts and all?


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

AhmadNizami said:


> wait so dow int doesn't want you ibcc score? i looked through their application form and did not see IBCC anywhere. am i wrong? or do you just send you grade 12 transcripts and all?


s


send all educational documents, SATII and hope for the best. Its a national requirement all college in pakistan must have this from this year.


----------



## anaqi (Aug 12, 2011)

TheIncredible said:


> the thing that amazed me the most was that I just applied last night and by 6am the next morning I got the admission notice.


hey how did you apply? over the internet? or did you send all your documentation? any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

hey guys...I really need help ASAP!!! i wired in my tuition fee's of $15,500. I have e-mailed adm like 3x so far and its been 2 weeks and still no reply. I just needed confirmation of funds since it is such a huge amount. Can anyone please give me the proper name and number of someone to contact at DIMC regarding my situation (also timings). I would really appreciate it. THank you.


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

heyy guys, just wanted to say thank you to us_medstudent, as soon as my livid (to say least) mom got on that phone, we got an instant confirmation and an apology! thanx bro you were def right


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Glad to here that. No need to double post of forums. And you shouldn't doubt the medical schools in the least when you send them the fee, they're a little lethargic when it comes to getting back to people, trust me, but nothings going to happen to your money, unless of course it has problems reaching there, but when it gets to them, you're pretty much good. Congrats!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see this thread is taking off. Thanks to everyone who is helping out.

New guys: check out our forum rules or your posts *will *get deleted. There's a link in my signature.

Thanks.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

can anybody tell me anything about the girls hostel? n does any1 know if there's a women's section in the masjid mentioned earlier, or if there's a prayer room in the dorms?


----------



## Dr tpar (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey do you guys have an academic counselor in dimc?


----------



## Aleena Imran (Jul 8, 2014)

Whiterabbit said:


> Agreed. Most of the answers for "how to apply" are on the website. Just read the requirements, send in the required documents, and get accepted. I am just more curious about student life and the way the professors behave, which is something the DUHS site makes no effort to elaborate on. That is why I continue to lurk around medstudentz.
> 
> By the way, they FINALLY got my tuition. Now to resolve the hostel issues. Apparently I need to be there a week prior to the beginning of the semester to buy and be assigned a hostel room. Unfortunately I won't be there till after I finish taking my last SATII exam in October. So I need to somehow figure out a way to reserve my room before I actually land in Pakistan.


wait!! you applied before taking your SAT???
and im taking my sat in oct as well... did you get accepted on the basis of your school grades ??? please help i'd really lke to know.. my only option is DIMC


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey. I'm a final year student at DIMC. If you still have any questions about it, feel free to private message me at any time! =]


----------



## a1001 (Aug 2, 2016)

,


----------

